# FreeTime bug



## mcosteniuc (Jan 7, 2015)

Hello,

I have a question about FreeTime and hope to get some help from the forum. 
My child can access apps after his allowed time in FreeTime expired. Here is how he did it: 
    - start from the exit screen of the FreeTime (where it says "all done for today") 
    - swipe one finger from up to down. A tab shows up (brightness, wireless, exit profile, settings). Do not drag it down completely, up to half of the screen is enough. 
    - while holding the finger on that tab, use a different finger to swipe from right to left. Pictograms of the apps (which my child played) come up. If he taps on any of the pictograms, the app starts and the child can play.

Is there any way to get it fixed? I assume it is a bug in FreeTime app. Thank you.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, mcosteniuc!

I'm not familiar with this glitch--I'll need to test to see if I can duplicate it--but you can send feedback to Amazon using the Mayday > Phone & Email > Feedback.

I'll check back in later after I've been able to test; though perhaps another member who has FreeTime will let us know if they have experienced the same thing.

Betsy


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

That does sound like a bug.  I will have to grab my sons kindle soon and try that.


----------



## mcosteniuc (Jan 7, 2015)

Thank you for your replies. I contacted Amazon, and also emailed them 3 pictures with the steps. Amazon confirmed that they forwarded my message on to the appropriate department for consideration. Today I was very happy to see that the little trick does not work anymore: the side bar with apps does not show anymore. Thank you and great job Amazon!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yay, Amazon.

And thanks for letting us know about the resolution!

Betsy


----------

